# bunny IQ test?



## butsy (Sep 15, 2010)

ok so i was looking for toys at the petstore for butsy. she doesnt play with toys at all . i was explaining this to the lady that worked there and she handed me this : 










its a thingy where you put treats under the blue things, butsy has to find them. there are three levels, it is def. a hit with butsy ! fiiinaly something that entertains her, yayyyy  . it was 20 dollars or so, and it helps them developpe lots of skills and keeps them busy while giving them a yummy snack  i recommnd it to every bunny owner ! i was SO suprised at how smart she is !!


----------



## elvisfan56 (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks for the info. i saw this the other day in the petstore and thought about it. i think i will buy it this weekend and see if my bunny will like it


----------



## elrohwen (Sep 16, 2010)

That is fantastic! I haven't seen it in the US, but I'll have to look for it online. One of my rabbits isn't very bright, but the other is too smart for her own good (we joke that we should train her to do our taxes). She would love a toy like this.

How does it work exactly? I'd love if you could share some more details.


----------



## butsy (Sep 16, 2010)

it works with three levels . level one : you put treats unthe little green holes and cove it with the blue thing. the rabbit has to learn to pick theblue thing up, put it aside to get the treat. level two, again you put the treats in the green whole. you take the blue disc and insert it, so it slides. the bunny has to figure out to slide the blue disc to get his treats, level three, you put the white square in the middle, then insert the blue things. you cant pick it up, but the shift. your buny has to shift them out of the way . butsy hates toys, but LOVES this thing. its soooooo fun to watch them figure things out ! butsy is doing great on level one, but still doesnt ge level two  ,


----------



## butsy (Sep 16, 2010)

here are some pics of butsy figuring it out 




















sorry they are so blury


----------



## elrohwen (Sep 16, 2010)

Darn, I can't find that thing anywhere! I'll have to see if I can find something similar for dogs or cats


----------



## butsy (Sep 16, 2010)

its brand new so maybe wait a week or two ? i got mine at pets unlimited, i dont know if that is something you giuys have


----------



## Amy27 (Sep 16, 2010)

That is really cool. I love the pictures of Butsy using it. I think Chase would love it. Though Little Bunny isn't that smart and can't even find her treat when she drops it so I am not sure she would like it lol.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 16, 2010)

that is awesome


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Sep 17, 2010)

ooo! I saw this at PJ's pets a couple of week ago. I seriously considered buying it but then put it aside for money reasons. It looks like something my guy may like. Thanks for posting these pictures! Which stage is she at?


----------



## butsy (Sep 17, 2010)

no problem  shes still at level one ! i;m going to try to teach her level two later today  !!!, ill let you know how that goes !


----------



## butsy (Sep 20, 2010)

UPDATE : butsy has mastered level 2


----------



## luna21 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's really neat:biggrin2: I should get one for my brood !!


----------



## elvisfan56 (Sep 21, 2010)

mine loves this one. didnt take her long to master all three levels.


----------



## butsy (Sep 21, 2010)

you have one smart bunny


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 21, 2010)

i saw that at petsmart last weekend...


----------



## elvisfan56 (Sep 22, 2010)

*butsy wrote: *


> you have one smart bunny


seems that way,. i was amazed at how quickly she mastered it.


----------



## Holland_Lop (Sep 26, 2010)

Does anyone have a link of where to purchase this online? My rabbit never plays with toys and I am always looking for a way to entertain him! This would be perfect because he's always excited about food!


----------



## Tweetiepy (Sep 26, 2010)

I can't even find this on Living World's web site - Petsmart.ca doesn't have it either.


----------



## butsy (Sep 27, 2010)

ive checked on all the websites, its brandnew, so maybey they havent put it on there yet ?


----------

